# anyone have as needed anxiety medication for their chi?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby is severely afraid of thunder amd fireworks it has gotten worse since weve moved into our new home she pants cries and pees herself. Sat night we had the chis crated as we had some friends over I had not even thought about the fireworks which were blocks away we couldnt see them but could hear them we came inside to let the chis have a wee and babys face was full of blood her face eyes cheeks blood we could not tell where the blood was coming from after washing it away her mouth was not bleeding. So sunday I relook and noticed 2 or 3 of her bottom teeth are missing  I still cant believe it she must have freaked in the crate and bit the bars? 

Anyways after she went to this extreme I feel horrible that she is that terrified I tried giving her melatonin last night for anxiety but it didn't do any thing I tried 0.5mg first with no effect then gave 1.5mg same deal im going to take her into the vet for some as needed anxiety meds for storms and fireworks as it hurts me to see her like this.... 

Was wondering what meds are best so I can talk to my vet about it


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Rescue Remedy or a thunder shirt?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh dear! Poor Baby! Could you possibly desensitize her? There are records out there to help. Meds used in dogs are prozac like, and others I'm not familiar with. A thunder shirt might help. Rescue remedy along with the pheramone plug in. Good luck


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thunder shirt does not work we tried wrapping her up tight too but its a no go shes way too terrified no matter what we do or say she freaks out have not tried rescue remedy does it work for extreme cases? Because its not mild whatsoever I mean she broke her teeth out  

I have no clue why shes so scared. Ninja is so oblivious to it all he doesn't even notice it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder about putting Baby in the tub when it storms. You can put in towel, a blanket, whatever to make it comfy for her. I would also use rescue remedy in her mouth, and use a pheramone plug in/spray for the tub. The other thing, is, as hard as it seems, try not to use a "oh my goodness, poor puppy' voice. They catch on. Alot of bigger dogs actually jump into a tub when it storms.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I wonder if Benadryl would help? Growing up, we had a Weimaraner (notoriously destructive and prone to separation anxiety) and we gave him Benadryl to keep him calm enough to not eat the drywall, or the couch (not kidding, he ate an entire couch in one day), or eat concrete... 

I wonder also if teething tablets would be okay? They're homeopathic and work really well for relaxing cranky, teething babies. 

I once gave my grandmother's dog (extremely anxious Papillion-mix, bent the wires of the crate with his mouth he's so anxious- and only b/c he was left for an hour alone) Xanax and Zoloft. Benadryl helped him, but the Xanax really helped, as did the Zoloft. It kept him fairly calm and he didn't tear up the metal crate. 

maybe you could give Baby a Benadryl at the first sign of a storm or fireworks?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought of using benedryl but I was reading that it doesnt calm them it just makes them drowsy. I had the flu sunday eve so I was bathroom bound and baby was with me and hid behind thr toilet lol whatever keeps her calm but the problem was we had people over sat night when the incident happened so we had people going in and out using the bathroom so wont work if we have company we completely ignore her during it all but shell pee herself these days I wonder why its so scary to some and others dont notice it at all. 

I may try the rescue remedy


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I would get her a medication in the benzodiazepine family, such as valium.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Play soothing music loud enough to drown out the booms. Reassure them when they do hear booms that's it's ok; mommy's here!! Wow, poor baby must be terrified to have freaked so bad.


----------

